# Toro vs Ariens vs Cub Cadet



## Alaxidriel Malaxifou (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi all, 

Toro Power Max 824 OE vs Ariens 920025 vs Cub Cadet 31AM5BSR596

I cant decide witch one to buy. I like the Toro joystick. Reliability is the most important thing for me.

Thank you!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Alaxidriel 

Given those three machines IMHO I'd likely go with the Toro since the other two have 208cc engines and the Toro comes with a 252cc. In a quick search it's only $100 more than the Ariens and it's $100 less than the Cub.

:2cents:


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

Alaxidriel Malaxifou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Toro Power Max 824 OE vs Ariens 920025 vs Cub Cadet 31AM5BSR596
> 
> ...




Toro definitely. Bigger 252cc engine, quickstick, unibody chassis. I’ve used the Ariens classic and a similar cub cadet model and I’m not a fan of either.

Now if we were talking the Ariens 24” Deluxe.....but that’s probably out of your price range since you didn’t list it. Anyways, between those three specific models definitely the Toro. I have the 826 OAE which is basically the same model with a bigger bucket and automatic steering. I’ve been very impressed with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaxidriel Malaxifou (Jan 12, 2020)

minnesotaman82 said:


> Toro definitely. Bigger 252cc engine, quickstick, unibody chassis. I’ve used the Ariens classic and a similar cub cadet model and I’m not a fan of either.
> 
> Now if we were talking the Ariens 24” Deluxe.....but that’s probably out of your price range since you didn’t list it. Anyways, between those three specific models definitely the Toro. I have the 826 OAE which is basically the same model with a bigger bucket and automatic steering. I’ve been very impressed with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for fast comment. I have a small driveway. Maybe about 2 cars wide and 2 cars long so I dont need a big machine.


----------



## Alaxidriel Malaxifou (Jan 12, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF Alaxidriel
> 
> Given those three machines IMHO I'd likely go with the Toro since the other two have 208cc engines and the Toro comes with a 252cc. In a quick search it's only $100 more than the Ariens and it's $100 less than the Cub.
> 
> :2cents:


Thank you for fast comment and yes, they are all within a 150$ difference


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Welcome!

I’d choose the Toro out of the three. If $999 is in the budget I think an Ariens Compact 24 will do a nice job. Much better built than the Ariens Classic 24.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Toro, no shear pins to deal with.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Huntergreen said:


> Toro, no shear pins to deal with.


No shear pins?!


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

ou2mame said:


> No shear pins?!




They say the motor knows when to shut itself down before damage can occur to the gearbox.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

johnwick said:


> They say the motor knows when to shut itself down before damage can occur to the gearbox.




Correct. I believe they use grade 5 bolts or something like that instead of shear pins. Engine supposedly will stall out if you hit something. Not sure if it’s just marketing fluff but I have never had to replace a shear “bolt” on any of my new let Toros.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd go Toro as my first choice . . . the quick stick is a nice feature. Ariens would be my second choice. I would not consider the Cub Cadet.


Toro's are known for not needing shear pins. I know their older machines have some sort of mechanism to absorb the shock . . . might have been through the belts or clutch wheel, I'm not sure. I can tell you that it works !!! My old Toro 521 'ate' a news paper into the impeller. The machine immediately stopped. Once I freed the newspaper (after about an hour of prying and various things) everything was fine - no damage.


The newer Toro machines may be different, and keep in mind that all of the brands have cost-cutting measures in their current models that will be apparent vs. their machines of 25 years ago.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

ou2mame said:


> No shear pins?!



Correct no shear pins. The engine stalls before damage occurs. The system works well on my 2002 Toro 8 hd XL. Talked with a dealer last week and it's still the same.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> I'd go Toro as my first choice . . . the quick stick is a nice feature. Ariens would be my second choice. I would not consider the Cub Cadet.
> 
> 
> Toro's are known for not needing shear pins. I know their older machines have some sort of mechanism to absorb the shock . . . might have been through the belts or clutch wheel, I'm not sure. I can tell you that it works !!! My old Toro 521 'ate' a news paper into the impeller. The machine immediately stopped. Once I freed the newspaper (after about an hour of prying and various things) everything was fine - no damage.
> ...




Lol, the frozen paper is the only thing my machine has been stuck in mine. Used a torch to get it out.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think the engine knows when to shut down I thought it was that the belt would slip ? Having the engine suddenly stop would be a good way to damage or shear the key for the flywheel.
In my mind I still like the shear pin as a safety to spare the augers gear case from damage. BUT . . . I have two Toro PowerShifts and they don't have shear pins and that doesn't bother me.
I just don't consider it that big of an asset or liability compared to other features.

.


----------



## duane4238 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd buy the biggest Ariens you can afford, and then borrow a couple hundred more from a relative and get an even bigger one. Your driveway isn't too big at 2 cars by 2 cars, but when you get that once a year snowstorm that dumps 2 feet of wet snow, you'll wish you hadn't cheaped out and gone for the smaller machine. I bought an Ariens 824 back in 1993 and have never regretted it. Keep it in good shape and it still runs like a new machine. No snowfall will stop it.
Duane


----------



## hammer6315 (Dec 15, 2019)

Huntergreen said:


> Toro, no shear pins to deal with.


What protection for the gearcase then?


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

hammer6315 said:


> What protection for the gearcase then?



Engine shuts down and belt slips. I picked up a from newspaper in the sugar at the end of the driveway plow mound. No damage what do ever.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Alaxidriel Malaxifou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Toro Power Max 824 OE vs Ariens 920025 vs Cub Cadet 31AM5BSR596
> 
> ...


You won't get any recommendations on the CC here that leaves the other two.
The Toro has a larger engine and a throttle..and that model is already known to handle slush well straight from the factory.
You also already like the controls..Toro it is.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Huntergreen said:


> Lol, the frozen paper is the only thing my machine has been stuck in mine. Used a torch to get it out.



I know a guy who purchased a Cub Cadet, and said he was scared to use it, as every time he did, something else broke on it.When I talked to him,he was currently shopping for an Ariens.:devil::wink2::smile2:


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Cutter said:


> Huntergreen said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, the frozen paper is the only thing my machine has been stuck in mine. Used a torch to get it out.
> ...


Lol lots of happy cub cadet owners here


----------

